# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Foto nga Kishat katolike në trojet shqiptare

## NoName

*Prishtinë*

----------


## NoName

*Pejë*

----------


## NoName

*Gjakovë*






*Bishtazhin*

----------


## NoName

*Stublla e Epërme*




*Klinë*




*Zllakuqan*

----------


## NoName

*Poterq*




*Katedrala e Prizrenit*




*Klinë*

----------


## NoName

*Letnicë*






Kapela e vjetër në *Stubëll*

----------


## NoName

*Prizren*




*Prizren*




*Kuqishtë e Rugovës (Pejë)*

----------


## NoName

*Katedralja ose Kisha e Madhe në Shkodër*

----------


## NoName

*Kisha e Shën Katarinës në Pejë*

----------


## NoName

*Kisha e Shën Katarinës në Pejë*

----------


## NoName

*Kisha e Shën Pjetrit e Shën Palit në Gjakovë*

----------


## NoName

*Ordinariati Ipeshkvor në Prizren*

----------


## NoName

*Kisha e Shën Rrokut, në Novosellë (Gjakovë)*

----------


## NoName

*Kisha e Zojes Rruzare, në Bistazhin (Gjakovë)*

----------


## NoName

*Kisha e Zojes së Vogël (Ditëlindja e Zojes), në Bec (Gjakovë)*

----------


## NoName

*Kisha e Shën Pjetrit e Shën Palit në Gjakovë*

----------


## NoName

*Kisha Katolike në Karavanseri (Malishevë)*

----------


## NoName

*Kisha e Madhe në Shkodër*

----------


## NoName

*Shenjtërorja e Shën Antonit në Laç*

----------


## NoName

*Kisha Françeskane në Gjuhadol (Shkodër)*

----------

